# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Suuuuupeeer Potaaaato Saaaack !

## Bernard Génial

Vous êtes friand de jeux indés de qualité, mais vous étiez dans le coma en 2010 ? Vous avez trébuché dans une faille spatio-temporelle et vous possédez maintenant un surplus de temps libre quasi infini ? Ou tout simplement, acheter un sac de patates virtuel fait partie de vos rêves inavoués ?  Sonnez clairons, résonnez musettes : la sacrosainte promo Steam The Potato Sack est là.
 Si vous cédez à la tentation, vos heures de jeu se verront démultipliées comme les pains dans un film de Van Damme :

AmnesiaSuper Meat BoyKilling FloorBit.Trip BeatThe BallToki ToriRushAHHHHH! A Reckless      Disregard for GravityAudio Surf1,2,3 Kick It Like A Ugly      BabyCogsDefense Grid : The      AwakeningThe Wonderful end of the      world 
 A moins de 35€ le bundle, rien que les trois premiers titres de la liste méritent vos écus. Et si ça ne suffit pas à vous convertir, une grosse mise à jour ressuscite le Super Garçon de Viande pour l'occasion. Ainsi, dès que vous aurez récupéré 20 bandages et récité 5 "Je vous salut Gabe", vous aurez accès à :
             -Un nouveau personnage jouable : Potato Boy
             - 8 nouveaux chapitres soit 140 niveaux
             -Un système de publication de niveau permettant de partager les niveaux créés avec l’éditeur
 Que ceux qui voient la lumière soient touchés par la grâce d'un gameplay bénit. Que les autres, canetons égarés, brûlent en enfer. Amen.

Voir la news (4 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Bidji

J'ai déjà Killing floor et Toki tori, j'ai pas accroché à Amnesia (j'ai essayé la démo, je l'ai même pas fini, oui, je sais, honte à moi, toussa), du coup ce pack me tente moyennement...

----------


## Le Glaude

Tu oublie de dire qu'en achetant ce bundle, on obtient un chapeau patate pour TF2.

Et même si c'est chiant de le dire (même pour ce pack), rien que de le mentionner permet de faire des ventes sup'. :tired:

----------


## Blackogg

Et que les jeux qu'on a déjà peuvent être offerts à d'autres  :;): .

----------


## CruZer

Par contre pour l'instant, "Super Meat World' est buggé, il faut utiliser la souris sur le menu mais elle est invisible et les niveaux finis ne sont pas enregistrés.

----------


## Eprefall

Elle a une date d'expiration cette offre ? Parce que j'ai déjà la moitié des jeux alors j'hésite...

----------


## JKhinder

"Potato hat available after April 5th" Pour les mordus de TF2
Et pour la date, je viens de regarder et j'ai rien vu.

----------


## frunzy

Ayé, je l'ai acheté !

----------


## Jean-jean

Ouais c'est vrais que ça a l'air alléchant... mais je me pose des questions sur Steam tout d'un coup...

Voici le calcule qu'ils font de leur super offre:



Prix à l'unité: 
68,87€
Prix du package:
137,87€
Potato Sack Promotion:
-103,40€
Prix pour vous:
34,47€
Vous économisez :
34,40€

ça veut dire que si on achète tout séparément ça nous coute 68€ mais qu'ils nous font payer 68€ de plus pour trois skins et un malheureux chapeau?


Je suis le seul a voir l'arnaque dans le fond?

----------


## Ludz

L'arnaque elle est qu'on a 13 jeux à -75% alors qu'ils pourraient nous les mettre à -95%, quelle bande d'enfoirés.

----------


## Chmoc

> Je suis le seul a voir l'arnaque dans le fond?


Non, et tu oublies les jeux qu'on possède déjà. Vu qu'on en fait cadeau, ça revient à payer le pack encore plus cher.  ::P:

----------


## CruZer

Vous êtes au courant qu'on peut payer les jeux séparément ? Vous pouvez tout à fait prendre juste SMB ou juste Amnesia, les promos restent hein...

----------


## Ludz

> Vous êtes au courant qu'on peut payer les jeux séparément ? Vous pouvez tout à fait prendre juste SMB ou juste Amnesia, les promos restent hein...


Si tu les prends à part ils sont à -50% alors que dans le pack ils sont à -75%, mais oui si on est intéressé que par 2 ou 3 jeux autant les prendre à l'unité.

----------


## Ketham



----------


## MrBeaner

Hay mais çay moi!  ::o:  :Plumé:

----------


## gros_bidule

Agréablement surpris par The Wonderful end of the world  ::):  Très simple mais prenant.

----------


## col vert

You lock the door
And throw away the key
There is someone in my head but it's not me...tout de suite la suite.

----------


## Ketham

> You lock the door
> And throw away the key
> There is someone in my head but it's not me...tout de suite la suite.


_And if the cloud bursts, thunder in your ear 
You shout and no one seeeeeeeeeems to hear. 
And if the band you're in starts playing different tunes 
I'll see you on the daaaaark siiiiiiiide of the moon._ 

:smile:

----------


## deeeg

Il y a tout de même pas mal de choix, de quoi contenter toute la famille  ::): . 
AaaaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAahh est un trip vraiment amusant (les devs sont bien barges). J'ai pas aimé Killing floor. Le reste ne me fait pas trop envie, en dehors d'Amnésia peut-être...

----------


## Noirdesir

J'ai déjà la moitier des jeux et dans ceux que je n'ai pas, il n'y a que Aaa...AAaaahhh qui me tente vraiment (j'ai vraiment accroché à Wonderful end of the World). Donc pas d'achat compulsif mour moi.  Sinon, pour ceux qui n'ont pas tous ces jeux, c'est franchement une bonne affaire.

----------


## fistons

Personne n'a remarqué le nouveau super jeu de piste? 

http://valvearg.info/wiki/Valve_ARG_Wiki

----------


## onoko

Bon, alors : 

je n'ai pas vraiment les 35 euros. Mais j'ai une carte bancaire à débit différé.
Je n' ai aucun des jeux du pack.
Il y en a quelques uns qui me tentent : amnesia, aaaaaaahh, Meat boy.
Je suis plutot curieux en général mais je n'ai pas tant de temps libre que ça.
Peut être qu'un ou deux jeux du pack plairaient à ma chérie, peut être pas parce qu'elle est difficile (elle n'aime que les jeux de m***)
Toutes ces couleurs sur mon écran, ces titres, ces réductions alléchantes me font tripper, la petite voix dans ma tête me dit "vas-y, mais vas-y"

Je craque, ou pas ?

----------


## onoko

Bon, alors, 

Après examen un peu plus approfondi : les jeux qui me tentent vraiment (aaaaahhh, amnésia, defense grid -pour essayer un tower defense une fois dans ma vie-, Meat boy et Toki tori -pour ma chérie) me reviendraient à 25,70 euros

Les autres jeux valent surement leur 10euros dans l'absolu, mais les valent-ils pour moi ?

Je pourrait aussi prendre aaaahhh et amnésia pour 12 euros.

Je pourrais tâter des démos pour me faire une meilleure idée mais je n'aurai pas le temps ce soir.

Bon, alors, 

Je ne sais toujours pas. Il y a une petite voix qui me dit : "sois intelligent, garde tes sous, il y aura d'autres promos, rien ne presse - contrairement à ce que Steam et M. Genial veulent te faire croire". Elle est pas con cette petite voix !

----------


## Higgins

Si t'as aucun jeu sur la liste, tu peux foncer!
Et oui, si tu ne dois jouer qu'à un tower defense, c'est bien Defense Grid (il y a sûrement débat question gameplay, mais techniquement c'est le meilleur).

----------

